# 2012 London Olympics



## MiceBass (Jul 24, 2012)

This may not be for everyone, but they start on Friday and I'm going, so I can guarantee at least one person will be posting in here.

I was so upset about not getting any swimming tickets I went out and bought a 5D MkIII and a 70-200 2.8 L II lens, so my future posts will be using that.

But before the excitement starts I thought you might like these pictures of the London Aquatic Centre taken with my old 400D.






















Full set is here: http://www.wobblyblock.com/london-aquatic-centre-olympics-2012

(I subsequently managed to get some swimming tickets so am now effectively bankrupt)

Boxing, volleyball, basketball, tae kwon do, football, water polo, swimming and athletics to follow.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm pretty jealous...I drool at the thought of capturing images from the London Olympics. Maybe I'll sit in front of the tv and get some shots that way 

I also have the 5d3 and 70-200ii, I'm looking forward to seeing what you get from that combo...good luck!


----------



## CarpetFeet (Jul 24, 2012)

Great stuff! I also picked up my 5diii relatively recently and will be going to a number of events over the coming fortnight.

Most of my shots so far have been in One Shot mode using the joystick to select the AF point manually and the default AF case mode, which I'm guessing isn't going to cut the mustard for fast moving sports. Any advice on settings for catching the action?


----------



## GuyF (Jul 27, 2012)

Considering spectators aren't being allowed to use camera gear longer than 300mm and not everyone can be trackside, I think it'll be quite tricky to get top-notch shots.

CR guy should offer a prize to the first non-pro to post a series of 14fps images from a 1D X taken from the cheap seats!


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jul 27, 2012)

GuyF said:


> Considering spectators aren't being allowed to use camera gear longer than 300mm and not everyone can be trackside, I think it'll be quite tricky to get top-notch shots.



The actual rules are no equipment longer than 30cm in length:
http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/General/01/25/44/06/Prohibitedandrestricteditemslists_Neutral.pdf

A Canon EF 400mm f/4 DO IS USM Lens with a 1.4x Converter would get you under the line, and considerably more than 300mm.
I am taking a 70-200mm and a 2x converter, because I think I'll need the f2.8 in the ExCel


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 27, 2012)

You are only allowed Samsung or Panasonic cameras in, in case you upset the sponsors.

Not really. But probably the next goodwill sapping doctrine that will be issued.

Personally I wouldn't bother taking a camera. Sky plus it, keep the newspapers. Enjoy the experience when you are there. Don't shoot me down in flames, just a humble opinion.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jul 27, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Personally I wouldn't bother taking a camera. Sky plus it, keep the newspapers. Enjoy the experience when you are there. Don't shoot me down in flames, just a humble opinion.



Different people enjoy experiences in different ways - you are assuming that the taking of pictures is to create memories, not for the pleasure of taking photos itself


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Different people enjoy experiences in different ways - you are assuming that the taking of pictures is to create memories, not for the pleasure of taking photos itself



I am making no assumptions. Just expressing an opinion. I can count at least half a dozen times in my life when I've ruined a great memory or experience by the very act of taking a camera and distracting myself from the moment with filtration, with isos, with af patterns, etc etc.

The assertion -as distinct from an assumption- I make, is that _in my opinion_ it is sometimes better to enjoy the moment.

I really do love taking pictures. I love a new situation or challenge. I love the sound, the feeling, almost as much as getting it right. 

_My opinion_ is that the events will be well covered, there are going to be folk there with better access and probably better cameras, and almost definately more experience and skill (that is full time sports pro togs) but hey, _its just an opinion_.

If anybody else has _the opinion_ that they want to see the event through a viewfinder, having spent a small fortune on tickets, to the chagrin of their partners, to the annoyance of others in the audience, then that is of course a their right and a matter for them.

Thanks for NOT shooting me down, LOL


----------



## GuyF (Jul 27, 2012)

Narcolepsy:- Ah, of course, DO lenses! Never occurred to me. Well played sir.

Paul:- Sheesh, you're just one giant walking opinion, aren't you? Still, that's just my opinion . You do realise that the wrong opinion on this site can have you drummed out of the regiment y'know. Mind you, I quite agree that the very action of taking pics can remove you from the event. Q: "How was it?" A: "No idea, I didn't see it but I got 586 shots!"

Shall we take bets on Boris making a pig's ear of the opening ceremony?

Anyway, as you were, carry on.


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow, those seats recede into infinity.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 27, 2012)

@guyF

As a confirmed Glaswegian I can only assume that BoJo wont want to be outdone in the offence stakes by Hampden Park and it's Korean mix up!


----------



## Ew (Jul 30, 2012)

I've been watching the olympics and thinking about all the "official" restrictions.

So far I've spotted : 
Lots of whites in the stands 70-200 and 100-400 as well as bodies with grips or 1 series (difficult to tell) in the stands of the Swimming of day 1.
I think I saw the Sigma 50-500 during Women's Beach Volleyball China/Russia.

So - were the rules more of a scare tactic?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 30, 2012)

Brilliant news. I'm going to take the Zenit Photosniper I found in the attic, see if it still works.


----------



## DigitalDivide (Jul 31, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Brilliant news. I'm going to take the Zenit Photosniper I found in the attic, see if it still works.



That should get you some serious attention from Olympic security! ;D But then again, since it is apparently no big deal to gatecrash the parade of nations maybe they wouldn't notice... :

I was not familiar with this device and I had to Google it. It seems like a pretty cool idea. There are a few on ebay right now so apparently they are not that rare. It would make an interesting addition to a vintage camera collection.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bugger it, all the empty seats, they'll be happy I came.


----------



## westr70 (Jul 31, 2012)

MiceBass said:


> This may not be for everyone, but they start on Friday and I'm going, so I can guarantee at least one person will be posting in here.
> I was so upset about not getting any swimming tickets I went out and bought a 5D MkIII and a 70-200 2.8 L II lens, so my future posts will be using that.
> (I subsequently managed to get some swimming tickets so am now effectively bankrupt)



Nice shots. Have fun.


----------



## squarebox (Jul 31, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> You are only allowed Samsung or Panasonic cameras in, in case you upset the sponsors.
> 
> Not really. But probably the next goodwill sapping doctrine that will be issued.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't bother taking a camera. Sky plus it, keep the newspapers. Enjoy the experience when you are there. Don't shoot me down in flames, just a humble opinion.



Except all the cameras in the pool itself are 1Dxs...


----------



## adebrophy (Jul 31, 2012)

The sailing was really relaxed - no one seemed to bothered by my camera bag and measuring the lengths of the lenses. As I only had a feeble 70-200 and was up on the hill there wasn't much of a chance to get good sports photos so it was all about the audience shots for me. Really great atmosphere and wonderful event. 

Little gallery here: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adebrophy/sets/72157630841746674/


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 31, 2012)

@squarebox


> Except all the cameras in the pool itself are 1Dxs...



Reluctant as I am to point this out, but I would have thought it immediately apparent that I was being ironic, given recent media coverage of the threat to deny entry to folk wearing rival brands from the official sponsors.

I had hoped that where I had typed 


> Not really.


 that this would have given the game away THAT I WASN'T BEING SERIOUS, THAT IT WASN'T A STATEMENT WHICH HAD A BASIS IN FACT in case anybody really didn't get it.

Apparently not though, so I thank you for the comment. 

If they are in the pool then Canon must have really upped their waterproofing? I hope nobody has to change lenses...

Not really... etc etc


----------



## MiceBass (Aug 1, 2012)

So far I've attended events at the Aquatic Centre, Water Polo Arena and the Basketball Arena inside the Olympic Park, plus Earl's Court and The North Greenwich Arena (O2).

I have taken a 5D mkIII, 70-200 2.8 L II and a 2x extender III and I have not had anything remotely approaching a problem anywhere, with the exception of the O2 where one of the volunteers said there was a limit of 15 cm and so I showed him a printout of the restrictions and he apologised. I sense even without that he would have let me in.

All very friendly, all very relaxed. Will post examples once I've gone through the 64GB (count them!) of images.


----------



## candyman (Aug 1, 2012)

adebrophy said:


> The sailing was really relaxed - no one seemed to bothered by my camera bag and measuring the lengths of the lenses. As I only had a feeble 70-200 and was up on the hill there wasn't much of a chance to get good sports photos so it was all about the audience shots for me. Really great atmosphere and wonderful event.
> 
> Little gallery here:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/adebrophy/sets/72157630841746674/




I like the voice operated tripod  
But it is one you have to feed, isn't it? 8)


----------



## dolina (Aug 1, 2012)

I think the restrictions are there for health & safety and contractual reasons.

But with smartphones having more pixels that pro SLRs these restrictions become impossible to impose when it comes to contractual reasons.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 1, 2012)

MiceBass said:


> So far I've attended events at the Aquatic Centre, Water Polo Arena and the Basketball Arena inside the Olympic Park, plus Earl's Court and The North Greenwich Arena (O2).
> 
> I have taken a 5D mkIII, 70-200 2.8 L II and a 2x extender III and I have not had anything remotely approaching a problem anywhere, with the exception of the O2 where one of the volunteers said there was a limit of 15 cm and so I showed him a printout of the restrictions and he apologised. I sense even without that he would have let me in.
> 
> All very friendly, all very relaxed. Will post examples once I've gone through the 64GB (count them!) of images.


Out of interest what are the restrictions for mere mortals that don't have press passes?


----------



## adebrophy (Aug 2, 2012)

candyman said:


> adebrophy said:
> 
> 
> > The sailing was really relaxed - no one seemed to bothered by my camera bag and measuring the lengths of the lenses. As I only had a feeble 70-200 and was up on the hill there wasn't much of a chance to get good sports photos so it was all about the audience shots for me. Really great atmosphere and wonderful event.
> ...




You're right there, Candyman. That's why I can't afford one right now! ;D


----------



## adebrophy (Aug 2, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> MiceBass said:
> 
> 
> > So far I've attended events at the Aquatic Centre, Water Polo Arena and the Basketball Arena inside the Olympic Park, plus Earl's Court and The North Greenwich Arena (O2).
> ...




Hey Wickid - the restrictions are described here - as people have said above it's really about equipment over 30cm, which does include tripods and monopods.

http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/General/01/25/44/06/Prohibitedandrestricteditemslists_Neutral.pdf


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 2, 2012)

I am surprised by just how many photographers there are at the swimming event. I know it is a popular discipline, but there does seem to be an awful lot there.

And I do agree with someone's comments about enjoying the sport, or game. I have often gone to a match, sat on the pitch, worrying about angles, shots, light, the crowd, rain etc. and never really watched the game at all. Sometimes it would be nice to just watch and enjoy it, that's what my TV is for. Sometimes you have to just say enough.


----------



## Narcolepsy (Aug 2, 2012)

It was very dark in the ExCel - and the Sabre is fast!
5D2, 70-200 2.8 II @200mm, 1/1250, f2.8, ISO3200


----------



## rcarca (Aug 2, 2012)

Nobody paid a moments notice to my camera or lenses. The only time I was stopped was when I forgot I had a full bottle of water in my bag going through security. Once a soldier had satisfied himself that it was not explosive or poisonous by asking me to drink some, he let me through ;D

Brilliant atmosphere, great fun. Eat your heart out Mitt Romney!


----------



## Narcolepsy (Aug 2, 2012)

Like others have said - no hassle getting camera and lenses in. The soldiers on security were fantastic.

5D2, 70-200 2.8 II @200mm, 1/1000, f2.8, ISO1600


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 2, 2012)

That was a great moment when he won. Great shot. Not my fav sport by any means, but I did find the American's style rather amusing! I wonder how much Nike paid him to wear those silly shoes?!


----------



## MiceBass (Aug 2, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> MiceBass said:
> 
> 
> > So far I've attended events at the Aquatic Centre, Water Polo Arena and the Basketball Arena inside the Olympic Park, plus Earl's Court and The North Greenwich Arena (O2).
> ...



Sadly I don't have a press pass. I'm just a swimming fan and a normal member of the public.

But, as mentioned by one of the other posters, the restrictions are here:
http://www.london2012.com/mm/Document/Documents/General/01/25/44/06/Prohibitedandrestricteditemslists_Neutral.pdf


----------

